# Exotek chassis for Associated 18



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Looks pretty trick. I have doubts to it's necessity however. Thoughts?


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

im gonna be one of the first ones in houston with one!!!


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

Its $139

I'm wondering how he attached the back of the truck body to the chassis. It looks like he has a buggy rear shock tower with the body mount button drilled out to put the antenna tube through.

Its a serious road racing chassis. You could never run off road with that


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm debating it


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

that would be great on off road good balance


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

its set up like a lot of 1/10 4wd off road cars isnt it?


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

My question is, is it needed? That's alot of moolah for a chassis. The current chassis seems to work quite well, will this be $140 well spent?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i think it would be. got to convert my batts tho


----------



## zxeric (Feb 22, 2005)

Guffinator said:


> , will this be $140 well spent?


Seriously, is anything in this hobby "well spent " ???? We race toy car for bowling trophies !


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

zxeric said:


> Seriously, is anything in this hobby "well spent " ???? We race toy car for bowling trophies !


Good point.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

zxeric said:


> Seriously, is anything in this hobby "well spent " ???? We race toy car for bowling trophies !


HAHAHAHAHA!!! hes got a point


----------



## gkcontra (Feb 25, 2007)

These things work pretty well as is, and since they show a lipo in the promo pics, there is no balance increase. Maybe with NiMH and saddle packs the argument could be made for balance. But that is still WELL beyond what I would want to spend on a chassis, especially since I usually have to buy stuff in pairs and am on a shoestring budget.

Heck, the cost of that chassis is the same as getting an 18R for use in the stock class.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

My philosophy these days is keeping the kits stock. I love the RTR concept and I'm a big advocate of it. If the kit doesn't absolutely need it then I'm not going to buy it.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

look at it how could you as a racer not want it im not even a racer and i want it.LOL it will be mine o yes it will be mine.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Shut ur trap son


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

one benefit of the chassis is that they are going to offer a slipper clutch. now your diffs wont slip!!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Donnie Hayden said:


> Shut ur trap son


WHAT ????no one has called me son in a long time.LOL sorry looking at all that carbon fiber makes me crazy that is awesome come on


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

ya that carbon fiber and aluminum is gettin me too phil!! i just dont want to have to rebuild my battery packs cuz im too lazy!!


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

Phil, there were some guys talking about this chassis on RC Tech, and the Exotek guy (Mike)as well as Tony Phalen (Associated) said that this chassis would not work for off road, because its made to fragile to take the jumps. They even mentioned that it would not be supported for warranty if its used on off road. 
Of course, It can be done, but at $140.... wow


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

ok danny my bad if its onroad only they can keep it must not be made well.


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

Phil, I went back and read over everything again, and pulled this one post and reply off. It may work for off road, but I don't think I would risk it at the price they are asking. I think its mostly set up for carpet onroad, or asphalt.

Originally Posted by *PSO*
_Will there be any people testing this chassis out?

Im a REALY hardcore basher with my rc18t, aswell as my savage which can stand upto it but sometimes the rc18t cannot.

Would it be possible for a hardcore basher to test out the chassis? cause i can tell you now if i bought the kit and i blew $120 or so for nothing i would be VERY dissapointed..

And also will these chassis fit the lipos that are on the market for the rc18t series? like the same size as the 6cell packs or will we need new lipo packs?

If you are willing for someone to test out the chassis to the extremes, please contact me, i can garantee you that the only thing on my rc18t that is plastic are the rims and diff cases and i dont think theyll give out anytime soon._

Hello PSO- bb2120 is correct. The tek18 is designed as pure race chassis and so sacrifices some industructability for light weight and rigidity. 
If by bashing you meant setting up a coarse in the backyard then go for it but if you plan to do 50mph speed runs then hit a parked car then you are much better off with the stock chassis because it is designed to be fairly forgiving.... and hey, if the stock chassis breaks then you are only out $10







.

Best Always,

Mike


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

thanks danny that clears that up i may try it i like the slipper this would probably work on a track like trey's


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Honestly Phil, I see no reason for it even at Trey's though. The trucks with the stock chassis work pretty well, I myself have a hard time seeing the chassis being worth that much money.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

for what u get it is not that much money that is alot of carbon fiber and alum i have seen alot of guys pay more for less but i understand what you are saying guff


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

now i dont really know if i want that chassis or not. i do know i want something more rigig than the stock one. maybe a carbon fiber upper deck?


----------



## gkcontra (Feb 25, 2007)

I just picked up another 18t and the previous owner put a pice of 3-4mm thick carbon down the center groove of the stock upper chassis, it's definitely solid. The truck also has an aluminum cover on the chassis, but not all the holes to replace the chassis.

I will get a pic of the upper brace tonight. The only downfall is the battery hold downs were removed to make room for a 7 cell, so i may replace the stock chassis so I can use a hold down.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

i have the 3 racing chassis very rig and cheper


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

nik77356 said:


> im gonna be one of the first ones in houston with one!!!


Get in line behind Danny and I!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Gary said:


> Get in line behind Danny and I!


nope  i already called it when i saw it on one18th.com!!!


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

I think its going to be a great road racer chassis.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i think it will be a great chassis for treys too!!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

i think your both right.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

just got a nice FT18B in a trade with lots of parts wohooooooooo!!!now all i need is the exotek


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

phil, how much you want??? lol


----------

